# More... Again



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Got some more, just wanted something different to normal!

Got a long haired siamese male to go to my existing siamese standard

Got a part siamese that should produce tris, again will put to siam i think!

Got a brilliant female tan for my male.

A broken female just as she was lovely and felt like breeding randoms.

And a long haired blue female as she is stunning!

Again ill get pics up hopefully tonight!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

awww cant wait to see the pictures of your long haired siamese male


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cant wait for pics!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Long haired blue! Yay!
Waiting!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread restarted on the link below:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13238


----------

